# Methane lakes



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Apparently methane gas forms under some lakes, dunno if there's enough to make it worthwhile to tap into for fuel?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A lot of lakes in Michigan have natural gas pockets in the bed.They're easy to spot in the winter, the water doesn't freeze well. I've never burned the water though.

ETA, what they were doing with the lighter is as smart as lighting natural methane at hockey camp. One chap got burns on his privys when his hair went up in smoke.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gee, so, what she is saying is my campfire isn't the real cause for global warming/cooling/whatever? Maybe it is just natural?
Finally, someone is honest.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

While watching the nat geo channel a couple of years ago, they were looking into why an entire village died overnight. Down in south American I believe. Anyway, they found out that due to a volcano outlet underneath the lake, large amounts of methane gas were let loose and would of course come to the surface now and then. If the wind was blowing just right, it blew it right into the village, and of course , it is lethal in large amounts.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

nadja said:


> While watching the nat geo channel a couple of years ago, they were looking into why an entire village died overnight. Down in south American I believe. Anyway, they found out that due to a volcano outlet underneath the lake, large amounts of methane gas were let loose and would of course come to the surface now and then. If the wind was blowing just right, it blew it right into the village, and of course , it is lethal in large amounts.


Yeah, there's lots of nasty stuff inside the earth that comes belching out of volcanoes- not just ash clouds that spread out in the atmosphere to cut off sunlight, but also red-hot lava and toxic gases that blanket the ground.
Luckily volcanoes only do it for a relatively short time before going to sleep again, but a possible doomsday scenario would be a RUNAWAY VOLCANO which goes on pouring out stuff for many months, blanketing whole continents or even the whole earth.
Even if no volcano was involved, a massive asteroid strike could penetrate the earth's crust anywhere on the planet and release the nasty stuff from inside the earth through the huge hole which would pump it out for months or years to blanket the planet in a 'Doomsday Shroud' scenario. 
_"The fifth angel sounded his trumpet, and I saw a star that had fallen from the sky to the earth. The star was given the key to the shaft of the Abyss. When he opened the Abyss, smoke rose from it like the smoke from a gigantic furnace. The sun and sky were darkened by the smoke from the Abyss"- (Revelation 9:1/2)_

Mt Pinatubo, Philippines 1991-


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Play fullscreen for maximum dramatic effect.
Nice apocalyptic music..-


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice video Jim!


----------

